# Hms hood in 1-350 "finished"



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

After what seemed eternity the Mighty Hood is now finished. I thoroughly enjoyed building her but am glad it's over.....Cheers Mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

And some more.......


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Outstanding build, Mark. :thumbsup:

I enjoyed following this here...................and I'm not a ship builder. 

What's next?


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Very nice work! Makes me want to get back into ships!


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments Gents. I have already started my next Build Ace. YOu can see the blog here under HIJMS Akagi...............Cheers Mark


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Surfsup Mighty nice job there , Mate - Really like the rigging detail & wooden base, Nice touch! Now just throw Her name on the base, Hoist the Amber Jack on Her stern & She'll be shipshape and fit for the Queen's service. I'm a new member to the site (2 weeks now) & I'm amazed at everyone's talents,techniques,& eye for detail. I've never built this kit before,but after seeing your's I'll have to look for it in the hobbyshop next time I'm in... I'm oldschool, I like to buy mine off the shelf - instead of off the Net, then I can tear into the box time I get it in the car.... NO 2 to 7 days wait! Anyway, sorry to bend your ear..... You did a nice job and it looks great !!! Look forward to seeing more of your work in the future. S.MOE........ OUT.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments my Friend. I have another on the go at the moment you can check in to see. I am doing the Akagi in 1-700 Scale. With your comments, I get what I need from where I need. I usually buy from my LHS but sometimes I go to the Net as that is where I get some things my LHS does'nt have.....Cheers Mark


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Mark -- Fantastic build as usual. Been following your work between summertime stuff. Can't wait for snow and down time.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

looks really good. in the backround was austrialian Tawny, what is tawny??


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments Gents. Much appreciated. I was fortunate to get a Bronze for her at our State Modelling Comp a couple of Weeks ago. Jafo the Tawny in the background is Port......Cheers Mark


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

She looks great Mark you did a fantastic job on it that for sure :thumbsup: and congrates on the medal win too. :wave:

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

surfsup......congratulations on your medal, keep up the good work.....s.moe.....out.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments Alec and S.Moe. Much appreciated......Cheers Mark


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Great job, I absolutely love battleships! I'm starting my first build right now.


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Beautiful work, Mark...congratulations!!!


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Outstanding work, thanks for posting these great photos. Karl


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

My pleasure Karl.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

